

Measuring JVM performance - polar
http://blog.emptyway.com/2008/04/03/measuring-jvm-performance/

======
aschobel
Wanted to throw YourKit out there.

It's a great profiler, if you can afford it.

<http://www.yourkit.com/>

Even integrates nicely with IntelliJ.

